# Not to get trapped



## newguy07 (Sep 22, 2007)

gravtyklz said:


> How do you define rat race?


 
I guess just not being able to go anywhere. I belive that one guy that posted previously stated it good. Don't go to work for money work for knowledge.

I am going to do that. I am going to put money on the back burner.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

newguy07 said:


> I guess just not being able to go anywhere. I belive that one guy that posted previously stated it good. Don't go to work for money work for knowledge.
> 
> I am going to do that. I am going to put money on the back burner.


I think that money is going to be on the back burner for a few years anyhow, whether you like it or not. That said, I know that I quit more than one well-paying job in my career because the work was no longer sufficiently interesting and the oportunities to learn new stuff were fewer and far between.


----------

